
10 Biggest Milestones in Web Development - qhoxie
http://nettuts.com/articles/web-roundups/10-biggest-milestones-in-web-development/
======
smoody
"37 Signals Release the Getting Real Ebook" -- in the top ten? Wow, I'd have
put other things there like MySQL, the first open source load balancer, flash-
based video, etc.

